# Train from Bergen to Oslo, Norway



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone taken this train ride?  Any information you can share would be appreciated.  We are going on a cruise in May which ends in Bergen and would like to go to Oslo for a couple of days. We've heard this route is quite scenic.

Thanks in adance for any advice or information.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 24, 2015)

I did it about 10 years ago.  If you can spend a night in Finse at the top, do so.  It was one of the most beautiful spots I've ever stayed.  We were there in early Sept, and then traveled over to Sonjafjord before taking the train to Oslo in early Oct when it was snowing.  We spent 4 days in Oslo and could have spent longer.  

Sue


----------



## Thomfam (Oct 24, 2015)

We did it from Oslo to Bergen this past July. It was amazing! We only stayed a day in Oslo and wished we had planned for a longer stay. Stayed in Bergen 2.5 days and felt that was enough. Did all the typical touristy activities .The highlight was the Flam Railway and a 2 day stay in Flam. We went mountain biking from Myrdal to Flam and took a boat trip with a stop for a cheese tasting and loved both. Leaving Flam we then took the ferry. Our 24 y/o son, who is studying in Germany, went with us and enjoyed the trip as much as we did. Our only complaint was everything was very expensive.


----------

